

Japan to US shipping: illegal over 16 ounces, per new TSA guidelines - iwr
http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/information/2010/1112_en.html

======
iwr
This is a more detailed account:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2010/11/security...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2010/11/security-
theater-the-ripples-spread-to-japan/66542/)

In short, private Japanese individuals would no longer be allowed to send
packages over 1 pound to the US.

------
smoody
This is going to put a serious damper on many ebay sales from Japan --
especially high-end camera and lens sales.

